# Rustic looking Guitar?



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been wanting to try my hand at building my first guitar, & I've decided on building a Tele inspired design. I'm gonna buy a pre-made neck & just build the body to get my skills up. I've been thinking of doing some really rustic looking design, like something that looks like it was made from a slab of old barn wood. I wanted to see if anyone else has done something similar to get some inspiration, but google showed me nothing but brand new looking sunburst guitars :/ Anyone have any pics of some really rustic looking guitars?


----------



## Whammy (Jan 2, 2014)

Fender offer a "Rustic" Telecaster.
Don't know if this helps to give you any ideas.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 2, 2014)

Whammy said:


> Fender offer a "Rustic" Telecaster.
> Don't know if this helps to give you any ideas.


I was thinking more of if the body had the old greyish brown tint that old barns have, kinda like a darker version of the one on the right


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 2, 2014)

Actually something like this


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 2, 2014)

What about splinters?

I can imagine your idea and that it would look awesome but the playability and comfort will suffer with rough-sawn lumber or old barn-boards.

A rough faded grey appearance would look badass. Old, worn driftwood would be comfortable to play on.


----------



## tssb (Jan 2, 2014)

if you want it to look rustic, make it our of rustic materials, there's no way round it, i.e. make the top out of barn planks you find at your local salvage yard/farmer/etc. they're not thick enough though, so you can make the back out of something else


----------



## tssb (Jan 2, 2014)

Whammy said:


> Fender offer a "Rustic" Telecaster.
> Don't know if this helps to give you any ideas.



those copper-looking scratch plates are awesome.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 2, 2014)

tssb said:


> if you want it to look rustic, make it our of rustic materials, there's no way round it, i.e. make the top out of barn planks you find at your local salvage yard/farmer/etc. they're not thick enough though, so you can make the back out of something else


I'm planning on it, my Dad's got lots of old lumber lying around at his place from tearing down old barns & houses over the years. I'm just trying to see how it would look before I do it, just to be sure I want it that way.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 2, 2014)

tssb said:


> those copper-looking scratch plates are awesome.


Heck yeah, I think I might go with something like that.

Is there a way to make metal look old & rusty without actually rusting it? That would be sexy looking to have an old looking iron or steel pickguard that looks like an old hinge


----------



## tssb (Jan 2, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Is there a way to make metal look old & rusty without actually rusting it



Rust is the result of oxidation, so you have to simulate the corrosive effect of years of exposure to air in a short amount of time, as far as i know acid is the only option. You'd be better off finding a large enough rusted plate and cutting it to shape. Old truck door panel ? 

EDIT : just remembered : corten steel plates


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 2, 2014)

tssb said:


> Rust is the result of oxidation, so you have to simulate the corrosive effect of years of exposure to air in a short amount of time, as far as i know acid is the only option. You'd be better off finding a large enough rusted plate and cutting it to shape. Old truck door panel ?
> 
> EDIT : just remembered : corten steel plates



Or you can just use paint.


One day I'll try it on a guitar...


----------



## pondman (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been thinking of doing this for ages . It would take a lot of planning to pull off a good end result but small cosmetic mistakes wouldn't mean a thing.
Go for it with rusty hardware


----------



## ikarus (Jan 2, 2014)

check out Spalt instruments from Vienna.

currently for sale - Spalt Instruments

He built the top of the Gate Bass Custom out of old pine boards from the gate in his backyard.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 2, 2014)

James Hutchenson is IMO the king of rustic guitars. He doesn't build guitars though, he just transforms them into wonderful works of art.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 2, 2014)

I wouldn't call that rustic.

Looks more like a Unique Item with magical properties, crafted by Dwarven Artisans.

Or an SG neck attached to an ancient Viking Shield.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 2, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Heck yeah, I think I might go with something like that.
> 
> Is there a way to make metal look old & rusty without actually rusting it? That would be sexy looking to have an old looking iron or steel pickguard that looks like an old hinge



You could try a roadsalt solution bath. Stuff eats away vehicles where I live in a matter of years without protection. Neighbour's brand new toyota pickup rusted out after 3 years 

I'm sure you could soak some parts and get a similar effect in a month or so.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 2, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Heck yeah, I think I might go with something like that.
> 
> Is there a way to make metal look old & rusty without actually rusting it? That would be sexy looking to have an old looking iron or steel pickguard that looks like an old hinge




Corrosive acid can be bought easily at a plumbers supply shop (your town has one, you just don't know it), and a blow torch would give it that petroleum sheen. Some coarse sandpaper, or a drill bit could create some nice checking.

I dig on this sort of aesthetic. I'm having a custom built now that I've requested to have 'damaged' like that.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 2, 2014)

All hail:






KELO


----------



## ChAoZ (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't know if I'm allowed to promote other guitar sites here but TDPRI has many rustic build teles in their "home depot" section


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 2, 2014)

Look up a ron kirn barn buster.
That sounds like what youre going for


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

will_shred said:


> James Hutchenson is IMO the king of rustic guitars. He doesn't build guitars though, he just transforms them into wonderful works of art.


Wow he really pulled the rustic look off without making it look too tattered, and those pickup covers.


----------



## darren (Jan 2, 2014)

ZOMB13 said:


> Or you can just use paint.
> 
> 
> One day I'll try it on a guitar...


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 3, 2014)

will_shred said:


> James Hutchenson is IMO the king of rustic guitars. He doesn't build guitars though, he just transforms them into wonderful works of art.



That thing is sexy as f**k 



XxJoshxX said:


> Look up a ron kirn barn buster.
> That sounds like what youre going for



It's close, the wood grain is right, but the colors look too new. But it's the right general idea


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 3, 2014)

I ended up finding this while searching google for tele inspired guitar builds, it's the closest thing I've seen so far, but I'm gonna get some worn nickel hardware from qparts & have a rusty metal pickguard.






If I do rust a plate for the fretboard, what should I seal it with to keep it from rusting more or too much? Or is it better for a fake rust paint job on metal?

Oh & this is the hardware I'm gonna snag from Qparts (I'm getting the bottom bridge)






I'm also thinking on instead of rusting the pickguard, to give it a look like the control plate in the pic. I can't decide on what will look better. Any suggestions?


----------



## AwDeOh (Jan 3, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> All hail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There it is.

Just spent 10 minutes googling everything I could think of to find that V. Well done, sir.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just thought of an idea for a pickgaurd. You can get a piece of an actual saw. Like an old
2-man saw, with the jagged teeth and all...

As for wood. I love the picture of that V guitar. It kind looks like driftwood. But I wonder how these guitars actually sound acoustically. I wonder how well the resonant sustain is. So whatever you build, depending on what wood your using, id be curious to hear how it sounds


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jan 3, 2014)

AwDeOh said:


> There it is.
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes googling everything I could think of to find that V. Well done, sir.



Amfisound, aww yiss. That Kelo finish is so sexy. 

Few more pics of Amfisound guitars:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

AwDeOh said:


> There it is.
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes googling everything I could think of to find that V. Well done, sir.


Man that thing looks nordic as f**k.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jan 3, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> I just thought of an idea for a pickgaurd. You can get a piece of an actual saw. Like an old
> 2-man saw, with the jagged teeth and all...
> 
> As for wood. I love the picture of that V guitar. It kind looks like driftwood. But I wonder how these guitars actually sound acoustically. I wonder how well the resonant sustain is. So whatever you build, depending on what wood your using, id be curious to hear how it sounds



I could have misunderstood your point concerning the sound but they are made out of normal woods in the normal way and finished like that: KELO


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe have a look at Dismal Ax Guitars:


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Have a mirror like pickguard and make it look opaque


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2014)

Shad Peters has done a couple of rustic-type Teles, so you might wanna take a look at his work: Peters Guitars| Custom handmade guitars by luthier Shad Peters.


----------



## neotronic (Jan 3, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Actually something like this



There is a method to create this look on wood. 

Buy steel wool, vinegar, and black tea. Take a jar, put steel wool in it and pour vinegar in. Close it and leave it for 24 hours (the longer you let it sit the darker the wood). Than boil the tea in water for some time, you want it very strong. The tea contains tannic acids which will react your vinegar solution. Paint the wood with the tea and than paint it again with your metal vinegar. It should turn "old" quickly as it dries.

Try on scrap piece first. Some woods don't need the tea (iirc oak) as they have relatively large tannic acid content, other woods need the tea (maple). Sometimes you need to thin the metal vinegar with water, if the wood turns too dark.

Or for a bit different kind of look, use potassium permanganate (see Potassium permanganate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Solute it in water, it will be dark violet color. Than paint your wood with it. The violet permanganate will dissolve in the wood quickly, so you don't have to be scared of the color.

The effect can be reverted with oxalic acid, which is kinda cool. Have fun...


----------



## lookslikemeband (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 4, 2014)

lookslikemeband said:


>



Spot on sir. Wonderful job, I salute you.


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 4, 2014)

This thread is probably my favorite one on this forum. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 5, 2014)

neotronic said:


> There is a method to create this look on wood.
> 
> Buy steel wool, vinegar, and black tea. Take a jar, put steel wool in it and pour vinegar in. Close it and leave it for 24 hours (the longer you let it sit the darker the wood). Than boil the tea in water for some time, you want it very strong. The tea contains tannic acids which will react your vinegar solution. Paint the wood with the tea and than paint it again with your metal vinegar. It should turn "old" quickly as it dries.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a pretty good idea, I'll have to try it out on some scrap wood


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Maybe have a look at Dismal Ax Guitars:


I've been curious, what method do people use to make hardware look aged like that?


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 5, 2014)

There is a video on the first page of making a rust-like finish using paints.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prophetable said:


> There is a video on the first page of making a rust-like finish using paints.


I seen it, I'll probably use it for the pickguard, but I didn't think you could paint guitar bridges & stuff


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2014)

^If you google the muriatic acid or vinegar and salt method you'll probably get somewhere. There should be plenty of tutorials aroud for stuff like that.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 5, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> All hail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opened thread and was immediately going to post this but you beat me to it.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2014)

Not on par with some of the other guitars in this thread, but "old fence post"/barn wood was the idea I had in mind on my current RG refinish. I call this a "distressed walnut burst".


----------



## Powers87 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum and probably won't post much. I am not computer savy so maybe somone can tell me why images are small...But I did the vinegar and steel wool trick several months ago. Then I ran across this tread today, and figured it was a sign to share! My guitar had been thru a flood years ago so I figured a driftwood look was fitting. 

This is a Mexican Fender strat. Believe it or not, this thing sound better now then it did years ago. Maybe the wood has aged, 15 years, and now it resonates more. Maybe stripping the paint off helped. Who knows. It was a cool project, next step, new pickups. Anyone ever used x tone pickups or whatever 'in the blues' from YouTube uses in his strat?


----------



## Prophetable (Jun 24, 2015)

If you click the small image it opens up to a big one. Cool finish trick.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 25, 2015)

AXL Guitars had this really awesome semi-hollowbody that I wish came in a 7-string version.


----------



## pondman (Jun 25, 2015)

I did one in the end.



rustic pig (1) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v9gsDh]

rustic pig (11) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uTZtsb]

rustic pig (14) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

